# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κότα μηχανής κλωσσάει χωρίς να υπάρχει κόκορας, ακόμα και με άδεια φωλιά!

## Trix

Καταρχάς καλό μήνα. Λοιπόν, έχω ένα κοτέτσι με δέκα μαύρες όρνιθες μηχανής χωρίς πετεινό. Όσο καιρό έχω κότες, ποτέ δε μου 'χει ξανασυμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο: Μία κότα εδώ και σχεδόν 1 μήνα κλωσάει στη φωλιά πάνω από 20 ώρες κάθε μέρα, είναι άγρια και τσιμπάει, και η φωνή της έχει αλλάξει και θυμίζει πολύ την κότα που φωνάζει τα μικρά της (σύμφωνα με τον πατέρα μου). Όταν ανοίγω τη φωλιά η κότα φουσκώνει και βγάζει κάτι περίεργους ήχους. Ακόμα και όταν έχω πάρει τα αυγά από τη φωλιά η κότα δε φεύγει. Έχω δοκιμάσει να της κλείσω τη φωλιά τα βράδια για να μη μπορεί να μπαίνει, για να κοιμηθεί με τις άλλες κότες, αλλά συνεχίζει να κάθεται απ' έξω! Την έχω βάλει σε κλούβα αλλά και πάλι μόλις την βγάζω τρέχει αμέσως στη φωλιά. Επίσης με ανησυχεί το γεγονός ότι οι άλλες κότες την κυνηγάνε και την τσιμπάνε, λες και δε την γνωρίζουν. Δε τρώει παρά μόνο αν την διώξω από τη φωλιά με το ζόρι. Ο πατέρας μου λέει να την βρέχω κάθε μέρα για να πέσει η θερμοκρασία του σώματός της αλλά δε ξέρω αν την βοηθήσει. Βασικά δε ξέρω ούτε αν είναι κάτι κακό το κλώσημα, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι ένστικτο... Καμιά συμβουλή; Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## RegisterGr

Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις γόνιμα αυγα να τα βάλεις στη φωλιά;
θα το ευχαριστηθεις το αποτέλεσμα μετά απο 21 μέρες.

Είναι κρίμα να μην την αφήσεις να κλωσσησει.

----------


## Trix

Ναι, το ίδιο λέω και γω. Αλλά μάλλον χλωμό το βλέπω, και ο πατέρας μου λέει ότι είναι δύσκολο να μεγαλώσεις πουλάκια, συν το ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά...

----------


## RegisterGr

Πριν απο 3 χρόνια δεν είχα ιδέα.
Πλέον έχω μια μικρή εμπειρία και δεν το βάζω κάτω.
αν το θες προσπάθησε με οποίο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## xarhs

Ολες οι ενδειξεις που λες παραπεμπουν σε μια κοτα που εχει γινει κλωσσα , και εγω βαζω και ενα στοιχημα οτι θα γινει πολυ καλη μανα!!!!

Βαλε της αυγα , δεν ειναι τιποτα δυσκολο. Και για καθε πραγμα υπαρχει παντα μια πρωτη φορα..... μην την αφησεις να μην νιωσει το ενστικτο της μανας ειναι κριμα. 

Αν παλι για δικους σου λογους θελεις να μην κλωσσησει δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα ακραιο οπως κρυο νερο... Απλως απομακρυνε την απο το κοτετσι και βαλτην σε ενα χωρο που να μην μπορει να ερθει σε επαφη με την φωλια της... Σε 2-3 μερες θα εχει ξεχασει οτι κλωσσουσε!!!

----------

